# Was ist mit meinem Wasser?



## phil73 (8. Apr. 2009)

Hi erstmal
also ich habe mir vor 3 jahren einen Fertigteich gekauft. Diesen dann im letzten Jahr mit einem Bachlauf erweitert. Leider ist das Wasser nun auch schon seit mehr als einem Jahr so trüb deshalb haben wir uns einen filter gekauft wie ich aber inzwieschen festgestellt habe hilft der nicht gegen diese feinen algen oder was das nun auch immer ist:shock .Nun wollt ich wissen woran das liegt das mein wasser so trüb ist und welche die billigste Lösung zur bekämpfung ist .

Hier mein teich:


 

 

 

 

 

schomal danke für jede Antwort


----------



## hipsu (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hallöchen,
was ist das denn für ein Filter? 
Also ein paar Wasserpflanzen mehr könnten nicht schaden und nicht so viel Füttern, die finden schon selbst genug 

MfG Benny


----------



## phil73 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hi,
also der filter ist ein sehr einfacher also ohne UV und so was nur mit steinten und einer großer Kammer.
Und Futter hab ich auch nur gegeben damit man die Fische mal erahnen kann.
Und zu denn Wasserpflanzen welche helfen denn vllt gegen solches Wasser oder gibt es da nixhts?
Und ich habe keine Pflanse auf der zwieschenstufe werde mir dieses jahr welche holen..welche empfehlen sich?(auch für sauberes Wasser?)
MfG Phil


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Servus Phil

Herzlich Willkommen

An Pflanzen könnte ich Dir jetzt Wasserschwertlilie und Hornkraut empfehlen, aber .....

...... bitte deine Fische nicht mehr füttern und versuche die neu entdeckten abzugeben (vielleicht gibts ja in der Umgebung noch Gartenteiche).

Das dein Filter keine UV hat ist schon mal sehr gut. Ergibt nur neues Futter (Nährstoffe/Dünger) für eine neue Algengeneration.
Dieses Thema über Algen möchte ich dir ans Herz legen und dieses Thema über Teiche ebenfalls.

Auch unser Basiswissen solltest du dir einmal durchlesen.


----------



## axel (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hallo Phil

Herzlich Willkommen :willkommen

Wieviele Fische hast Du in Deinem Teichbecken ?
Besorge Dir einen Wassertest und überprüfe die Wassserwerte .
Wasserpflanzen sind Hornkraut Wasserpest Iris usw .

Hier noch mehr Wasserpflanzen 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2

Lg
axel


----------



## hipsu (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Also Pflanzen helfen gegen grünes Wasser, lieber ein paar Pflanzen mehr als zuwenig und mach auf keien Fall irgendwelche Chemie in den Teich, die könnte noch weitreichende Folgen haben. Hier wären ein paar Pflanzenvorschläge:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2

MfG Benny


----------



## phil73 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hi,
also erstmal danke für die antworten pflanzen werde ich mir nun noch mehr besorgenaber kann man das jetzt schon oder ist das zu früh?
und noch zu axel ich habe 10 goldis 4 alte und 6 junge die ich im diesem jahr das erstemal sah=).
Danke auch führ die Liste ich such mir da dann welche raus
MfG Phil


----------



## Jogibärle (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hallo phil73,

das Glas sieht ja aus wie ein Eiweißshake.
Du mußt das Becken vor Sonne schützen wenn du kein UV hast, pflanz ne Staude an die Sonnenseite wo höher wächst damit der Teich Schatten hat.
Wenn es wärmer wird hast du sonst ne Suppe drin anstatt Wasser (Fischsuppe) in dem kleinen Becken.
Laß den Fiter laufen damit Bewegung im Teich ist.


gruß Jürgen


----------



## phil73 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Moin Jürgen,
also in den zwei Jahren ist es  bisjetzt noch zu keiner fischsuppe gekommenaber viel assser verdunstett
Nun hät ich noch ne frage wenn ich mir pflanzen für den teich also im wassr kaufe tut man die so mit der erde rein oder wie geht das dann?Kies drüber?
MfG Phil


----------



## Jogibärle (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Da gibt es aus Kunststoff solche Pflanzenbehälter für den Teich, sind schwarz. Haben ein ganz dünnes Gewebe damit nicht viel Schmutz raus kommt.
Da tust außenrum Kies hin (vorher abwaschen) und innen Sand. Das Zeug wächst eh dann wie der Teufel (wuchert) wirst sehen. Mußt gar nicht soviel Sand rein tun.
Gibt es in verschiedene Größen.


----------



## flohkrebs (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

hallo!

Was hast du denn für einen Untergrund??
Bei uns ist genug "Mulm"/Erde da, ich binde die Pflanzen einfach an einem Stein fest und versenke sie...
Erde absichtlich in den Teich tun würde ich auf keinen Fall!! Das bringt bloss zusätzliche Nährstoffe.

Kies drüber ist denke ich eine gute Idee!
Die Pflanzen sollen sich ihre Nährstoffe ja aus dem Wasser holen.
Und der Kies schützt und hält die Pflanzen auch ein bisschen.
(Ich persönlich mag ja Lehm als Substrat - aber das geht nur bei Fischen, die absolut nicht wühlen!!)

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Inken (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hi Phil!



> tut man die so mit der erde rein oder wie geht das dann?



Die Erde solltest du aber vor dem Einpflanzen vorsichtig, aber gründlich abspülen, denn Erde im Teich bedeutet Nähstoffeintrag, den du ja nun gar nicht gebrauchen kannst. Dann -so wie Jürgen schon schrieb- in Sand einsetzen.

Wenn du ausreichend nährstoffreduzierende Pflanzen eingesetzt hast, kommt das Schwerste: Geduld....

Aber das wird! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Jogibärle (8. Apr. 2009)

*Re: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hallo,

ich persönlich habe gar keine Pflanzen im Teich und habe auch kein Schmutz am Teichboden.
Habe Kois drin und achte auf die Filteranlage.

gruß


----------



## phil73 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hi,
wiedermal danke für die Tipp´s ..noch einmal zu demm schatten wieviel schatten brauch ich nun oder reicht schon eine seerose bei meinem kleinen teichh aus?
MfG Phil


----------



## Jogibärle (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Morgens die Frühsonne und mittags beschatten. Es gibt schöne Stauden oder Gräser wo dein Kuschelteichlein die Sonne nehmen am mittag. Du wirst immer grünes Wasser haben ohne UV sonst.

Oder du spannst mittags so ein Sonnensegel auf, ein kleines reicht ja oder ein Sonnenschirm.
Es geht ja nur darum, das er mittags nicht dauerbesonnt wird.


----------



## hipsu (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hier ist mal so ein Pflanzkorb, gibts in vielen verschiedenen größen, dieser ist etwas größer für meine Seerose! Gibt auch kleinere Runde, die habe ich für meien anderen normalen Wasserpflanzen 

MfG Benny


----------



## phil73 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hi,
Ja dann werd ich mal pflanzen holen und so aber wie ich das mit dem schatten mache weiß ich noch nicht so richtig 
Bin noch offen für jede idee und erfahrung!!"
MfG Phil


----------



## hipsu (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Am besten sieht netürlich eine Pflanze aus, musst ebend nur darauf achten das die Pflanze keine Blätter oder Früchte verliert die dann in den Teich fallen. Kannst ja auch 1 oder 2 Konifeeren daneben stellen, die verlieren ihre blätter nicht und mann kann sie gut verschneiden, aber musst du schauen was dir gefällt

MfG Benny


----------



## scholzi (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

 Phil,
was hältst du von __ Wasserlinsen
http://www.ulsamer.at/db1/lemna-minor-1.jpg
die wachsen sehr schnell und müssen von Zeit zur Zeit abgekeschert werden damit man noch was sieht!
Hat den Vorteil das der Teich beschattet wird und Nährstoffe durch das Abkeschern entfernt werden!


----------



## phil73 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hi..
danke für die Tipps werd nun ertsmal mit dem umbauen anfangen...denn gug ich mal weiter
MfG phil


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

N'abend Phil.

Bitte besorg Dir ausreichend Teich-Pflanzen, dann kannst Du Dir den Schattenspender (müßte für die Mittagssonne eine verdammt hohe Staude werden  ) sparen.

Algen kommen von zuviel Nährstoffen und nicht vom Sonnenlicht. Dieses nimmst Du mit einer Beschattung auch den höheren=gewollten Pflanzen weg.
Beschattung ist m.M.n. nur wichtig, wenn die Temperatur zu stark ansteigt.

Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass in einen 750l Teichlein überhaupt keine Fische gehören. Auch wenn das jetzt hart klingt - es geht um das Wohl der Dir anvertrauten Lebewesen.

Wenn Du die Fische abgegeben und mehr Pflanzen eingesetzt hast, wird der Teich auch endlich klar. Da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## phil73 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hey danke, 
aber meine fische werde ich nicht abgeben(10 kommen maximal rein mehr nicht´)
noch mal wieviele pflamzen brauch ich denn für mein teichlein??
MfG Phil


----------



## Jogibärle (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

hallo zusammen,

mein Teich ist mega klar, da könntest die Schrift am Boden (Folie) lesen
ohne Pflanzen, dank UV und Filter

Du kannst auch 100 Pflanzen rein tun, aber ich will meine Fische sehen und das Wasser und nicht das Unkraut im Wasser haben wie im Dschungel
Habe Pflanzen außerhalb vom Teich.

Du mußt dir eins überlegen, willst du ein Fischteich oder ein Pflanzenteich (Dschungel)


gruß Jürgen


----------



## hipsu (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Es muss ja nicht unbedingt sein das du deinene Teich komplett mir Pflanzen zustellst! Du kannst ja die Seite freilassen von der du reinschaust, an den anderen Seiten kann du Wasserpflanzen reinmachen 

MfG Benny


----------



## Jogibärle (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hi benny,

ich will mich da nicht einmischen wie ihr eure Teiche bepflanzt oder anlegt.
Das mit der Staude war nur ne Anregung was du evtl. machen kannst.

Du darfst gerne Pflanzen einsetzen.


gruß Jürgen


----------



## phil73 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hi ihr alle,
heute hab ich den ersten schritt getan und hab meinen bachlauf der sowie so immer sehr langsam floss(schwache pumpe) nun mit 5 kleinen Pflanzen die gut `filtern´sollen können bepflanzt in den teich werd ich dann auch in den nächsten wochen mehr und neue pflanzen rein setzten.
MfG Phil


----------



## hipsu (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*



Jogibärle schrieb:


> Hi benny,
> 
> ich will mich da nicht einmischen wie ihr eure Teiche bepflanzt oder anlegt.
> Das mit der Staude war nur ne Anregung was du evtl. machen kannst.
> ...



Ich will mich auch nicht einmischen wie andere ihre Teiche bepflanzen, bloß ich sehe das so: Würdest du in einer leeren Wohnung wohnen wollen? Nein. Du würdest dir auch Möbel und Pflanzen reinstellen, so auch die Fische, sie wollen bestimmt auch ein paar schöne Pflanzen habe wo sich sich mal dahinter verstecken können  

@Phil, ist doch schonmal ein guter Anfang  Ich selbst habe mir heute auch noch 4 Pflanzen geholt, sieht ja auch schön aus wenn ein bisschen grün am Teich ist und nicht nur schwaze Folie oder schwazes Plastik 

MfG Benny


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hallo Jürgen,

wenn ich Deine Kommentare so lese, habe ich den Eindruck, Du hast nicht wirklich verstanden, wie ein Teich funktioniert.....
Ein "Teich" ganz ohne Pflanzen ist kein Teich, sondern ein Freiland-Aquarium. Meine persönliche Meinung!

In jeden Teich gehören entweder Pflanzen oder man muss sehr große Teilwasserwechsel machen. Eine weitere Möglichkeit, Nitrat loszuwerden, gibt es sicherlich - allerdings heißt die weder UVC, noch (normaler biologischer) Filter, sondern Nitratfilter (=Wodkafilter) und das ist eher etwas für richtige Spezis und ein Aquarium.

Wenn Du Fische im Teich hast und fütterst, kommen automatisch Nährstoffe ins Wasser, d.h. am Ende der Bakterien-Nahrungskette hast Du Nitrat im Wasser.
Entweder verdünnst Du dessen Konzentration regelmäßig durch größere Wasserwechsel ->siehe Aquaristik, oder Du musst Konsumenten dafür in Dein System integrieren. 
Und das sind nun mal meistens Pflanzen. 

Ein zu hoher Nitratwert hemmt irgendwann die Bakterien, die Nitrit zu Nitrat umwandeln und das hat üble Folgen! 

Die Klarheit des Wassers sagt überhaupt nichts über dessen Qualität aus.
Vielleicht versuchst Du es erstmal mit etwas mehr lesen. Z.B. das hier. 

@Phil
Was den Besatz Deines Teiches betrifft - wenn Du es nicht änderst, wird es "die Natur" für Dich übernehmen. Früher oder später. Leider.


----------



## Jogibärle (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

hallo Annett,

ich halt mich daraus, jeder darf sein Teich gestalten wie er will
Habe fertig

gruß


----------



## axel (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hallo Jürgen 

Was hälst Du den davon, uns mal Dein Teich vorzustellen ?
Mit ein paar mit Fotos ! Und ner tollen Beschreibung. In " Mein Teich und ich "

Lg
axel


----------



## hipsu (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

@ Annett: Immer alles so kompliziert  da war meins doch viel einfacher zu verstehen 

@Phil: Wie wärs wenn du ein paar weniger Fische im Teich hats, musst ja nun nicht gleich alle weggeben, aber ein paar sollten schon weg, ich denke wenn du 4 oder 5 hast sollte doch massig reichen. Musst bloß im Winter auspassen, da der Teich sehr flach ist kann er schnell tief zufrieren und du hast dann Fischstäbchen  , vieleicht über ein Winterquartier nachdenken, ich hatte wo ich auch noch einen kleinen Plastikteich hatte ein Regenfass im Gartenhäuschen stehen und dort haben die Fische dann überwintert., sonst gäbe es sie bestimmt nicht mehr :shock

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Osterfest und Wochenende. MfG Benny


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hi Phil,

als ich damals meinen Teich neu angelegt hatte bekam ich auch gleich eine wunderbare Algenblüte - die Sichttiefe war 10cm.

Nun ich dachte mit einem Druckfilter und Unterwasserpflanzen könnte ich das Problem lösen, leider falsch.

Der Druckfilter war viel zu klein dimensioniert (die Angaben die auf der Verpackung stehen kannst du knicken, die sind total übertrieben,vielleicht leisten die höchtsens 1/4.) und das Wasser wurde nicht klarer.

Also ging ich in den nächsten Fachhandel und besorgte mir für teuer Geld __ Wasserpest und __ Hornblatt.

Ich setzte sie in ein kleines Töpchen mit 0-2er Kies auf eine Tiefe von 60cm, vermutlich durch die geringe Sonneneintrahlung waren alle nach 1 Woche kaputt. Hatten ihr grün verloren und waren halt nur noch stengel.

Erfolg brachte letztendlich nur ein Teilwasserwechsel und der Bau eines vernünpftigen Filters.

Ich denke es wäre nicht schlecht wenn du dir gedanken bzg. eines Filters machst.

Die Befplanzung der Flachwasserzone mit Wasserklärenden Pflanzen sollte natürlich möglichst schon bald erfolgen ...guck mal hier in die Liste: http://www.nymphaion.de/teichpflanzen_seerosen_Beratung.html

UW Pflanzen sind natürlich auch erforderlich, diese würde ich erst reinbringen wenns Wasser etwas klarer ist.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Jogibärle (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hallo,

was ich noch sagen wollte, manche hier drin verstehen nicht was ein Koteich ist zu einem Pflanzenteich mit Goldfische, macht mal euch Gedanken.

Wenn eine Katze oder ein Hund dick macht tut ihr auch Pflanzen hin od. damit ihr den Kot entfernt!!!!


gruß


----------



## chromis (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hi,

Annett hatte  es ja mehr als deutlich auf den Punkt gebracht:


> Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass in einen 750l Teichlein überhaupt keine Fische gehören. Auch wenn das jetzt hart klingt - es geht um das Wohl der Dir anvertrauten Lebewesen.



Wenn Phil meint, dass ihn das nicht interessiert, dann kann man sich die ganze Mühe mit den Antworten hier auch sparen...


----------



## Black1 (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Hallo Jürgen

Also ich währe froh, wenn ich mehr Pflanzen im Teich hallten könnte.Aber wie das so ist beim Koiteich geht das nicht so wirklich.
Meine Jungs fressen mir das Grünfutter einfach auf.:evil
Jeder hat so seine eigene Lösung.
Der eine baut einen Pflanzfilter.Ich habe einen 2. Teich im Wasserkreislauf der nur für Pflanzen gedacht ist.Damit unterstütze ich meine Filteranlage.
Dieser wird übrigens in Kürze von 5000 L. auf mindestens das Doppelte vergrößert.
Filteranlage ist bei mir groß genug. Zur Info:
1.Kreislauf 5 Kammer Reihenfilter mit Vortex.Vorgeschalltet Spaltsieb.
2.Kreislauf 3 Kammerfilter für das Wasser was vom Pflanzteich kommt.
3.Kreislauf Skimmer,Druckfilter,Abschäumer.
Ach ja:
Eine UVC kann ich bei Bedarf auch zuschallten.

Obwohl ich ja an Technik einiges an meinem Koiteich habe, lege ich viel Wert auf Pflanzen.Sie tragen zur klärung des Wassers bei und reichern es mit Sauerstoff an.


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem wassser?*

Moin zusammen.

Genau das, was Jürgen (Black1) schrieb, meinte ich.
Das Technik zu einem ordentlichen=stark besetzten Koiteich dazu gehört, bestreite ich überhaupt nicht. (Wir sind hier übrigens immer noch in einem Thema mit 750l und zu vielen Goldfischen.  )
Aber fast jeder Koiteich, den ich hier im Forum oder privat kennen gelernt habe, hat Pflanzen im System.
Hat er diese nicht oder zu wenige, wird mit immensem Aufwand eine möglichst schnelle und vollständige Beseitigung des Kots angestrebt (Trommelfilter...) oder es ergibt sich ein mehr oder weniger massives Fadenalgen"problem". Dabei sind nicht die Algen das Problem, sondern der Nährstoffüberschuß. 

Gegen den Ammoniak, welcher als Eiweißabfallstoff über die Kiemen ausgeschieden wird, ist ein Filter eben auch nur bis zum Nitrat hilfreich. Und dann? 


 
Sind wir wieder an der Stelle Teilwasserwechsel oder Pflanzen. 
Wir drehen uns im Kreis, denn man muss diesen Kreislauf hinbekommen - ähnlich dem der Natur.
Gegen die natürlichen Prozesse funktioniert auf Dauer kein Teich.

EDIT: Hier der Stickstoffkreislauf nochmal in "schön".


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist mit meinem Wasser?*

Hallo,

Bennys Bachlauf findet Ihr jetzt bei Benny Teich - denn mit Phils Wasser hat er ja eigentlich nichts zu tun

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20596


----------

